# Can't clean haze off my new Dupont Zodiaq counters



## wahoowad (May 28, 2011)

I had new Dupont Zodiaq countertops installed in my kitchen this past week. Today I am trying to clean it for the first time to remove the fingerprints and misc residues from installation and handling but most won't clean off. I am using the recommended methods which are to start with mild soap and water, then use a general purpose cleaner for more stubborn marks. I have greasy, hazy hand and finger marks all over it and they just are not cleaning up. It almost seems like there is a haze or residue on it from manufacturing/installation that perhaps my contractor did not clean off with something specific? Anybody know if they come with something on them that requires a special one time cleaning?


----------



## Singlemalt (May 28, 2011)

WD 40 cleans a lot of things.

or google "cleaning zodiaq countertops"   http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/products/zodiaq/zodiaq_care.html

The first site lists a number of products. (Scotch brite, Formula 409 and something called grease lightning)


----------



## wahoowad (May 28, 2011)

Singlemalt said:
			
		

> WD 40 cleans a lot of things.
> 
> or google "cleaning zodiaq countertops"   http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/products/zodiaq/zodiaq_care.html
> 
> The first site lists a number of products. (Scotch brite, Formula 409 and something called grease lighting)



Thank you. I started there. I have tried using their recommended products, specifically the 409 cleaner. I am more concerned the counters come with an initial oil or coating of some sort that requires a special initial cleaning, or that maybe my installer wiped it down with something but never removed it properly.

I have been fooling with more since my initial post. I have found buffing it with a tremendous amount of elbow grease and a cotton t-shirt helps a little bit. Very surprised the 409 is not removing these smudges and fingerprints. In general the surface seems dull, some areas more than others. Just seems like there was some kind of final cleaning the contractor did not do. I don't want to have to buff this thing every time I clean it.


----------



## begreen (May 28, 2011)

I would not pay the installers until they clean up after themselves. You should not have to do this. If the installer uses a product that has inadvertently etched or scuffed the surface, they need to remedy this situation. If you have paid them, I would contact the installer and tell them you have a warranty issue. Whatever you do, do not use anything that is not recommended by Dupont or the warranty may be void.


----------



## wahoowad (May 28, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I would not pay the installers until they clean up after themselves. You should not have to do this. If the installer uses a product that has inadvertently etched or scuffed the surface, they need to remedy this situation. If you have paid them, I would contact the installer and tell them you have a warranty issue. Whatever you do, do not use anything that is not recommended by Dupont or the warranty may be void.



Wishful thinking here. It was a 2 day project for them to remove the old one and install the new counters and there was a lot of disarray in the kitchen at this time. When they were done everything looked so much better that it really looked like they were done. The joints were well done, sink installed nicely, all the obvious mess swept up and removed. So I paid the remaining balance. I noticed a few smudges but knew I wanted to do a nice wipedown myself just to ensure they were clean again for kitchen duty. Only afterwards did I notice how these fingerprints and such were not coming off using the recommended products.


----------



## fossil (May 28, 2011)

You might at least contact them for a recommendation, even if not looking for warranty work. They might be able to give you some guidance.  Rick


----------



## begreen (May 29, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about this today and was wondering what would cause them? Solvent on their hands or glue? Give them a call and see what they think. Maybe they have a method for buffing them.  If they don't come out, at least you have the fingerprints of the culprit.


----------



## wahoowad (May 29, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this today and was wondering what would cause them? Solvent on their hands or glue? Give them a call and see what they think. Maybe they have a method for buffing them.  If they don't come out, at least you have the fingerprints of the culprit.



I think I have a mixture of things going on. Towards the end of the installation I noticed one guy wiping down one section of counter with a something on a rag. I noticed that area too on a shiny, almost wet appearance which suggested it was some type of oil. I didn't give it much notice at the time as I assumed he knew what he was doing, possibly applying some kind of cleaner or finishing oil. Only now, when I can't seem to remove it, am I wondering what and why he used it. This Zodiaq material is non-porous so should need no sealant. I think some of the smudges are from hands that were not clean following handling the adhesives and caulking that was used at various times. Other areas look like residue from where maybe some kind of rubber tiedown or clamping components may have rubbed during transportation. It resisted coming up using recommended cleaners but would polish off with a lot of strong elbow grease. Do counters like this ever get buffed/polished using an orbital sander? Almost seems like I need that to happen.

I asked my friends with similar counters about theirs. They all seem to have a few smudges all the time and just don't seem as focused on it as I do. My wife (who is out of town and hasn't seem them yet) will view a smudge as a possible point of contamination from food and want to wipe it up.


----------



## Don2222 (May 29, 2011)

Hello

The Dupont web site states the Zodiac Quartz counters have a 10 year guarantee.

I would give them a call. Nothing to lose!

Link to Guarantee and toll free tel #
http://www2.dupont.com/Surfaces/en_US/products/zodiaq/warranty.html


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (May 29, 2011)

Flitz polish should do the job, Randy


----------



## anna (Jul 3, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> I had new Dupont Zodiaq countertops installed in my kitchen this past week. Today I am trying to clean it for the first time to remove the fingerprints and misc residues from installation and handling but most won't clean off. I am using the recommended methods which are to start with mild soap and water, then use a general purpose cleaner for more stubborn marks. I have greasy, hazy hand and finger marks all over it and they just are not cleaning up. It almost seems like there is a haze or residue on it from manufacturing/installation that perhaps my contractor did not clean off with something specific? Anybody know if they come with something on them that requires a special one time cleaning?



Hello! I have the very same problem.
You won't believe, but the installer cleaned everything (almost) with thinner. BUT - the problem remains as, for example, a not immediatly cleaned drop of black tea will remain for ever (we have this new kitchen for 3 months). 

I don't want to use the installer's solution (the thinner) because first of all it'a kitchen (and not a garage) and then, because in the official instructions of zodiaq says that "heavy" cleaners shouldn't be used.

It is very sad, since we payed a lot for this countertop to avoid all the cleaning issues, and is what we have. 

---
Anyway, if I find a solution I'll write about it...


----------



## btuser (Jul 4, 2011)

Somebody figure this out.  I want closure.


----------



## wahoowad (Jul 4, 2011)

My installers came back out and cleaned the areas I pointed out. I think it was caulk or adhesive or something. They used some pretty industrial type stuff (wrote it down but don't have it handy at the moment) but it was what they brought in with them so did not progress to using it. Seemed like their standard cleaning stuff (at least that they use). They cleaned it to my satisfaction.

Now my remaining concern is the recommended daily cleaner (Formula 409 for granite and marble) is really weak. It doesn't seem to have any cleaning power when I spray it over a food/grease stain. Feels like I am spraying water on it and wiping repeatedly with a rag or paper towels.


----------



## btuser (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad they fixed it.

We've got black granite counter tops.  Because of the shine and the color they never, ever look clean.  I've found the best cleaner is just some very weak dish soap + water, but I have to wipe/almost polish it.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know a thing about zodiac but my buddy does granite and he wipes down everything with acetone, burns off any remainimg residue with a torch, then polishes.....if acetone don't work, break out the methl ethyl keytone....just make sure all open flames are out.


----------

